# Thai bank account for Immigration



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

As all foreigners living in Thailand are required to maintain a balance of baht 800,000 in a Thai bank account and show the bank statement to Thai Immigration once a year I am wondering if there can be a second person on the account, a Thai. If I became terminally ill and needed someone to access those funds either on my behalf or even for them to keep those funds either for themselves or for expenses on my passing - what happens to that bank account?


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Hadrian what visa are you on?

I go to Thailand on one year visa's all the time and the 800,000 baht in the account is for retirement visa's only.


----------



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

*bank account for immigration*



Wayfarer said:


> Hadrian what visa are you on?
> 
> I go to Thailand on one year visa's all the time and the 800,000 baht in the account is for retirement visa's only.


Thanks for your reply. I am living here six years and have a retirement visa, and have no problems with the visa or traveling outside of the country and returning as I get a re-entry permit every year. And I use the good services of a lovely Thai woman who goes to the immigration office for me every three months so I only need to go once a year. My issue is with the bank account and unfortunately the US Embassy is of absolutely no help as they are too busy collecting money from Thais applying for visas and then denying the visa and going on 'outreach' to Phuket and Pattaya. I will get an answer to my question from Thai immigration.
Thanks


Thanks anyway


----------



## Winkie (Aug 8, 2008)

Whilst you must be extremely careful to whom you grant access to your account.......

Why not just get eh bank to issue a second ATM card and give it to her. No need to add another name to the account. The cost is about THB100 and takes 15 mins to arrange.

Winkie


----------



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

*bank account*



Winkie said:


> Whilst you must be extremely careful to whom you grant access to your account.......
> 
> Why not just get eh bank to issue a second ATM card and give it to her. No need to add another name to the account. The cost is about THB100 and takes 15 mins to arrange.
> 
> Winkie


Thanks for your reply. I was told that Bangkok Bank wouldn't issue a second ATM card, however I never inquired myself. But you seem to know so I will ask them. As it stands now it would be for my nephew who is Thai and he has been using my card. Thanks for your advice I appreciate it.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

hadrian said:


> As all foreigners living in Thailand are required to maintain a balance of baht 800,000 in a Thai bank account and show the bank statement to Thai Immigration once a year I am wondering if there can be a second person on the account, a Thai. If I became terminally ill and needed someone to access those funds either on my behalf or even for them to keep those funds either for themselves or for expenses on my passing - what happens to that bank account?


Make Thai will.
My partner will have access to my (Thai) accounts as well as my safety box at the bank.This will be supervised by the will executor ( a notary ) that I nominated in said will.
I went to my bank to check if they need anything else and yes....they did.My death certificate


----------



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

*thai bank account*



Cer said:


> Make Thai will.
> My partner will have access to my (Thai) accounts as well as my safety box at the bank.This will be supervised by the will executor ( a notary ) that I nominated in said will.
> I went to my bank to check if they need anything else and yes....they did.My death certificate


Thanks for your reply. Will your partner have to pay any Thai taxes? How do I go about finding a notary? I was thinking of seeing a lawyer, that firm that is Thai and Western that writes a column every Sunday in The Bangkok Post but they are probably expensive.Thanks a lot.

Bob


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

hadrian said:


> Thanks for your reply. Will your partner have to pay any Thai taxes? How do I go about finding a notary? I was thinking of seeing a lawyer, that firm that is Thai and Western that writes a column every Sunday in The Bangkok Post but they are probably expensive.Thanks a lot.
> 
> Bob


Isaan Lawyers | Lawyer and attorney | Korat | Khon Kaen | Surin | Buriram | Udon | Ubon
The director is Mr.Sebastian B .
(I am not sure if this will be considered to be an advertisement and will be removed?)


----------

